# Tesco booking and eurotunnel query



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The system for checking in on both sides of the channel are simple.
Number plate recognition cameras.

Now if I make a booking in my name using Tesco rewards, what is to stop my son in law taking the trip instead of me.

Dave p


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Dave, thought about this myself, as far as I can see there is no connection between passport control and check in. The down side would be if caught out the crossing fee would be 285 eurs for a motorhome, that is the standard turn up amd pay price.

Barrie


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

apparently what some naughty people do is claim the travel vouchers and sell them, when you phone the tunnel to book they only take the voucher no!!,


----------

